# Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit....



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

.....has anyone added an intake or exhaust to the new model? My wife wants to install an intake, because of the sound mainly... What are peoples experiences with mods on this motor?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_ What are peoples experiences with mods on this motor?

with the 170hp version, none that I can think of...
but be a pioneer!!!


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
with the 170hp version, none that I can think of...
but be a pioneer!!!









I think I have a little Captain in me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_
I think I have a little Captain in me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

have you ever driven the 150 hp rabbits, just curious if you can really feel a difference between the 170hp and 150hp's. Congrats on the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_.....has anyone added an intake or exhaust to the new model? My wife wants to install an intake, because of the sound mainly... What are peoples experiences with mods on this motor?

We are looking for a Rabbit S in socal to do software on... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Anomalyofsd (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (Mehr_PSI)*

Congrats on the car can you post some pics?


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... ([email protected])*

Too bad I am in Northern Virginia.


----------



## Anomalyofsd (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (Mehr_PSI)*

Do you see any difference between the 07 and 08?


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (Anomalyofsd)*

I have not driven the 07 model.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We are looking for a Rabbit S in socal to do software on... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

help me get a good deal on one and find a buy for my 07 and im down


----------



## we are138 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (Mehr_PSI)*

i was just wondering if on the reverse side of the engine cover has those little holes poked into it on the intake tube like the 07's??? 
i was thinking about filling mine in with some high temp goo or at least trying some hvac foil tape or something of the like... has anyone else tried this yet?


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (Mehr_PSI)*

hey mehr we should get together sometime i have the 2007 with intake we can check and see if it will fit on your model then you can mod away? im in lorton


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (bweed83)*

i also have a vag-com and laptop if you want to toy around with that


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_have you ever driven the 150 hp rabbits, just curious if you can really feel a difference between the 170hp and 150hp's. 


i havent driven the 150hp rabbit, but the i own a 08 rabbit 170hp and comming from a lightly modded vr6 mk3 with low miles in tip top shape







. the 2.5 feels slightly quicker imho


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_

i havent driven the 150hp rabbit, but the i own a 08 rabbit 170hp and comming from a lightly modded vr6 mk3 with low miles in tip top shape







. the 2.5 feels slightly quicker imho











Damn, that Rabbit S must be pretty quick then.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_

i havent driven the 150hp rabbit, but the i own a 08 rabbit 170hp and comming from a lightly modded vr6 mk3 with low miles in tip top shape







. the 2.5 feels slightly quicker imho











definitely not as quick as my mk3, especially up top where the mk3 screams. But my mk3 also pulls extremely good, and the dynos back it up. But with that said, the 08 rabbit is definitely quick, feels quicker than a stock mk4 1.8 or vr, and has a lot of balls down low. Its perfect for a daily driver


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
definitely not as quick as my mk3, especially up top where the mk3 screams. But my mk3 also pulls extremely good, and the dynos back it up. But with that said, the 08 rabbit is definitely quick, feels quicker than a stock mk4 1.8 or vr, and has a lot of balls down low. Its perfect for a daily driver

Yeah, my Rabbit is not as quick as my old VR6, but I am getting there (GIAC) and waiting for the VF CAI. After that I think it'll be pretty close.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (Anomalyofsd)*

I test drove both this past weekend. I could not tell the difference between the two. However, I did not take the '08 past 60. Both auto. went with the '07 because of the 0% APR


----------



## Biffff (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (akdakota)*

I can't wait to see some Dyno numbers for the 08 Rabbit. It seems that the 07 2.5 puts out around 142 WHP which should be around 165 to 170 BHP not the 150 as claimed. VW claims software changes and a new intake for 08, and interested to see the actuall difference. Maybe VW underrated the 07's on purpose and is now just really rating them properly.


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (Biffff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biffff* »_I can't wait to see some Dyno numbers for the 08 Rabbit. It seems that the 07 2.5 puts out around 142 WHP which should be around 165 to 170 BHP not the 150 as claimed. VW claims software changes and a new intake for 08, and interested to see the actuall difference. Maybe VW underrated the 07's on purpose and is now just really rating them properly.

I am looking to drive a 07 for the same reason. Just to see the difference.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (Biffff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biffff* »_I can't wait to see some Dyno numbers for the 08 Rabbit. It seems that the 07 2.5 puts out around 142 WHP which should be around 165 to 170 BHP not the 150 as claimed. VW claims software changes and a new intake for 08, and interested to see the actuall difference. Maybe VW underrated the 07's on purpose and is now just really rating them properly.

The new one is definitely faster. I test drove both and if it wasn't for the peppiness of the 08 I wouldn't be in a rabbit today.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

It's funny how some can tell the difference and others can not.


----------



## Biffff (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
The new one is definitely faster. I test drove both and if it wasn't for the peppiness of the 08 I wouldn't be in a rabbit today.

Then the 08's must be underrated as well. If thats the case and the 08's have 20hp more then the 07's, the 08's should be roughly 160 at the wheels and 190 at the crank. Why can't VW just rate them for what they are? Are they affraid people wont by a GTI? I hear they are underrated as well........


----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
definitely not as quick as my mk3, especially up top where the mk3 screams. But my mk3 also pulls extremely good, and the dynos back it up. But with that said, the 08 rabbit is definitely quick, feels quicker than a stock mk4 1.8 or vr, and has a lot of balls down low. Its perfect for a daily driver

Amen. I bought an 08 but test drove an 07 auto and it's definitely quicker than my stock Mk3 VR6, minus the sound. I didn't notice much of a difference in average driving until I nailed it (~3-4K rpm) between the two years.


----------



## zmansrabbit (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up the 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit.... ([email protected])*


_Quote »_We are looking for a Rabbit S in socal to do software on

I just picked up a 2008 2.5 170hp rabbit this morning and am in SoCal.....



_Modified by zmansrabbit at 4:47 PM 9-1-2007_


----------



## Optikalillusions (Sep 22, 2006)

I just bought my blackout 2008 rabbit 170hp version today! i love it, it deffinitley isnt as fast as my mkiv 1.8t but it's peppy!


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

How much have you guys been paying for you 08 rabbits?


----------



## Optikalillusions (Sep 22, 2006)

OTD w/ ttl and basically no options 16,350


----------



## 2focusd (Sep 2, 2007)

Did you go through Sendell Optikalillusions?
-Brian


----------

